# Has anyone heard about the new palettes?



## richienickel (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to the pro store and the m.a told me there was going to be new palettes.

a new two pan for eyeshadow

one for lips and eyeshadow

and i think and 8 pan blush palette


----------



## Janice (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see these! Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

did she actually say eyeshadow "palette"?  I'm wondering if the 2 pan one she was talking about are the suite array duos?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_did she actually say eyeshadow "palette"? I'm wondering if the 2 pan one she was talking about are the suite array duos?_

 
same here.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did she say when? i assume its next year, do you think?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 26, 2008)

I totally forgot, I went in to pick up a few things last Friday and a MAC MA told me that they were going to be releasing new empty palettes that were for fifteen shadows, only that they were going to have clear tops like the four pan palette!  I'm totally stoked for this!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I totally forgot, I went in to pick up a few things last Friday and a MAC MA told me that they were going to be releasing new empty palettes that were for fifteen shadows, only that they were going to have clear tops like the four pan palette! I'm totally stoked for this!_

 
Ohhh a clear top would be so much better!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I totally forgot, I went in to pick up a few things last Friday and a MAC MA told me that they were going to be releasing new empty palettes that were for fifteen shadows, only that they were going to have clear tops like the four pan palette! I'm totally stoked for this!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Ohhh a clear top would be so much better!_

 
oh no no no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i don't like this idea at all.  they won't match my other palettes.  what will i do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll have to stock up on the solid ones before they get the boot!


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 26, 2008)

*giggle* We're all for matching, aren't we?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

the OCD in me sure as hell is!


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 26, 2008)

I know how you feel! I was dying to depot my newest eyeshadows but I haven't been able to get a new palette yet...

It's killing me that I have temporarily keep them in a CD case... So... ugly... xD


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexxiii* 

 
_I know how you feel! I was dying to depot my newest eyeshadows but I haven't been able to get a new palette yet...

It's killing me that I have temporarily keep them in a CD case... So... ugly... xD_


----------



## SuSana (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_oh no no no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't like this idea at all. they won't match my other palettes. what will i do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll have to stock up on the solid ones before they get the boot!_

 
You can just transfer them over to the clear tops!!  You don't have _that_ many...


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_You can just transfer them over to the clear tops!! You don't have that many...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i just laughed so hard and so loud that i ran outta breath!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i just laughed so hard and so loud that i ran outta breath!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha I knew it would get a good laugh.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 26, 2008)

i personally think the clear topped 15 pan palettes will look horrible!!


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm excited!!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 26, 2008)

I like this idea, im always opening the wrong palette, with this it would me much better.  I dont like to put names or label my palettes (e.g. neutrals) because i find my self switching colors very often, specially every time i get new ones,lol


----------



## MACForME (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope- I have not heard a word.. However... I will email my friend who works in a PRO store and ask her.. She'll tell me.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder if they'll have the clear top ones, but still keep the other ones around? I like the idea of clear tops because I can see all my shadows... but what about labeling? The labels will cover the shadow anyway and will look ugly with random circles on the lid... Maybe I just won't label them I guess.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I totally forgot, I went in to pick up a few things last Friday and a MAC MA told me that they were going to be releasing new empty palettes that were for fifteen shadows, only that they were going to have clear tops like the four pan palette!  I'm totally stoked for this!_

 
Omg that is awesome!!! I was just going to suggest that. lol

They also need to make a 6 and a 9 shadow palette for travelers


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I wonder if they'll have the clear top ones, but still keep the other ones around? I like the idea of clear tops because I can see all my shadows... but what about labeling? The labels will cover the shadow anyway and will look ugly with random circles on the lid... Maybe I just won't label them I guess._

 
You can always label them underneath the shadow itself or under the palette


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_They also need to make a 6 and a 9 shadow palette for travelers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't see this ever happening because seeing as how these are pro products, they are geared towards the professional, not the average joe.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_I like this idea, im always opening the wrong palette, with this it would me much better. I dont like to put names or label my palettes (e.g. neutrals) because i find my self switching colors very often, specially every time i get new ones,lol_

 
haha... I agree.  Stickers are tacky!!

I like this idea of clear tops!! But it won't match what I already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll just have to buy ones to replace the black ones!

Hmm... This is a wonderful thing! I can't wait to hear more about this!



Erine ... You haven't heard anything from your updates or trainers about this?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i don't see this ever happening because seeing as how these are pro products, they are geared towards the professional, not the average joe._

 
True but they could release it as LE for the fanatics


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_haha... I agree.  Stickers are tacky!!

I like this idea of clear tops!! But it won't match what I already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll just have to buy ones to replace the black ones!

Hmm... This is a wonderful thing! I can't wait to hear more about this!



Erine ... You haven't heard anything from your updates or trainers about this?_

 
I am with both of you! I don't want to mess up my palettes by drawing, labeling or applying stickers on them. I like them black and sleek. If I have to look through all 6 of my palettes for just one color, I'll do it. lol 

But now that I think about it. The clear tops won't do much good. They would get dirty and muddy real fast. You would have to clean it up often.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Erine ... You haven't heard anything from your updates or trainers about this?_

 
not yet i haven't.  the next update is next month, so i'll be sure to ask if they don't mention it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_oh no no no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't like this idea at all. they won't match my other palettes. what will i do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll have to stock up on the solid ones before they get the boot!_

 
 Yeah. I sorta agree. Not that they'd match, but I think the black lids are so sleek. And what about the people that put the sticker on the bottom of the lid?


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm... I think I would just put the sticker at the bottom of the pot if the lid were clear. It would make finding out what color you're using a tad harder, but c'mon... are you really too lazy to life the pan out of the palette?


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder how sturdy the plastic tops would be, I wouldnt want them to break on me! If they do bring these in I hope they keep the normal ones too.


----------



## richienickel (Aug 26, 2008)

gosh i had no idea this would be so popular.
it is my first post on here.
yes
the two pan palette is not the suite array ,i know this because he said that people always come in wanting just to eyeshadows so that y they wanted to make the palette.
yes he said that they have clear tops i was horrified to but i guess stock up on the regular ones im a sucker for matching to.
im tryna think what else he said i think that was all.
new clear top palettes
lip and eye palette
and the 2 eyeshadow one.
oh and he told be about the new all in mac traincase thing but every1 knows about that know.


----------



## richienickel (Aug 26, 2008)

oh and he said theyd be out soon,and hopefully in when i next go in.
thats y i was so surprised people had spoken about it on here by know


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *richienickel* 

 
_gosh i had no idea this would be so popular.
it is my first post on here.
yes
the two pan palette is not the suite array ,i know this because he said that people always come in wanting just to eyeshadows so that y they wanted to make the palette.
yes he said that they have clear tops i was horrified to but i guess stock up on the regular ones im a sucker for matching to.
im tryna think what else he said i think that was all.
new clear top palettes
lip and eye palette
and the 2 eyeshadow one.
oh and he told be about the new all in mac traincase thing but every1 knows about that know.



_

 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

duo compacts?  i mean really!  just get an empty quad and use 2, 3 or all 4 spots.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I totally forgot, I went in to pick up a few things last Friday and a MAC MA told me that they were going to be releasing new empty palettes that were for fifteen shadows, only that they were going to have clear tops like the four pan palette!  I'm totally stoked for this!_

 
I'm picturing cracks on those clear tops this large for some reason! I'll just stick to my labeling system (removable stickers on the reverse side of the palettes arranged by color) and hope that they keep the original black ones too!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the idea of being able to see what is under the lid, but at the same time, I keep seeing the cheap Claire's pallettes in my head.  With all the use mine get, I worry about the durability of the clear lids too.  I have had several quads crack on me, and if they are made the same way, I am sure it would happen to them too.  And I agree with Erine... they have to match, so it's either all black lids or all clear lids for me.  I'll have to wait and see what they look like before I decide.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually really like the idea of a clear top on the 15 pans. 
I'm always opening the wrong one, and I actually like that I can look at my quads without opening them to see which one I want.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_the OCD in me sure as hell is!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!! i cant help it either!


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't want the clear palettes.  That won't be pretty with all my other palettes.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't have a problem with them making clear top 15 pan palettes....as long as they keep the reg ones around.
I wouldn't buy any clear top ones.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I wonder if they'll have the clear top ones, but still keep the other ones around? I like the idea of clear tops because I can see all my shadows... but what about labeling? The labels will cover the shadow anyway and will look ugly with random circles on the lid... Maybe I just won't label them I guess._

 
 how about you put the labels on the bottom


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You can always label them underneath the shadow itself or under the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
A ha, you already answer this.....silly me


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_But now that I think about it. The clear tops won't do much good. They would get dirty and muddy real fast. You would have to clean it up often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. I only have one 15 pan so don't mind having an opaque cover, but my 4 pans for travel are all scratched up and never look clean.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i don't see this ever happening because seeing as how these are pro products, they are geared towards the professional, not the average joe._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

duo compacts?  i mean really!  just get an empty quad and use 2, 3 or all 4 spots.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh Erin, you make me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are even the four pans targeted towards pros? I can see with these new palettes that they seem to be listening to consumer wants as opposed to pros and the products are more consumer-friendly. Are these new palettes coming out on counters or will they be limited to Pro stores like the other palettes?

I can actually see having a little 2 or 3 pan in my bag for touch ups.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 27, 2008)

Omg wow! Im gonna ask about this at work, I cannot believe I havent heard of it! 

I hope that they dont discontinue the dark lid. I mean I would love clear cus I have my shadows arranged by colors, and since Im lazy I dont label the pallete and I end up opening them all in search of a certain one. UGH.

well, Ill let you in on corrective concealors. All kinds of professional colors, that fit into pallete form. I just saw them at work the other day, and they will be out pretty soon!

so yay!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_well, Ill let you in on corrective concealors. All kinds of professional colors, that fit into pallete form. I just saw them at work the other day, and they will be out pretty soon!_

 
yea, these should be interesting.  someone started a thread already, making me a bit interested.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f165/studio-fini...skin+corrector


----------



## majacat (Aug 27, 2008)

actually I think I would hate clear tops because when I pull mine out all the time it will end up very scratched quickly and that wouldn't look neat :-( plus fallout from the shadows will get the clear top to look dirty.
anyone got the same oppinioun?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2008)

I heard about this on LJ a couple weeks ago. I don't depot but I bought an empty palette recently debating about it. Even though I don't have filled palettes (yet?), I'm not crazy about the idea of clear tops either. I think the black ones are more sleek. 

I guess they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## redambition (Aug 27, 2008)

these sound cool


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

Uh! I just de-potted 30 of my eye-shadows after debating for like THREE DAYS if I should or not! I kept thinking how cute they looked in the pots. And then I depotted them adn regretted it and tried to put them back (yes I am that sad) and then after talking to a fellow mua she said it makes more sense in the pallettes anyway! She's right. It's just because I like 'collecting' mac and the pallettes will actually make me 'use' it! Now they are brining out the clear ones! I don't know what I think of this. I actually think I like the normal ones. I have heard that they are going to do something on the mac pro or mac website where you can order a palette and have the eye-shadows go into the palette where you click them and then they can send them out to you with the e/s in the place you want them! The trainer on my Basic Training in June said he couldn't wait because his inner geek loved the idea! I have to agree!!!!


----------



## richienickel (Aug 27, 2008)

he said the black tops will be discontinued to i couldnt believe it,he said he prefered the clear but i cant imagine them looking nice.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 27, 2008)

I seriously hope they arent making the tops clear
I will buy like 10 of the black pro 15 palettes to stock up on
I wouldnt be happy with a clear top on them imho.

I already have like... 10 of them almost full, it just wouldn't look right if suddenly I had different ones.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 27, 2008)

Omg! wow! Its true that specktra people find things out first! lol yeah I just found out a few days ago. Should be pretty cool! =]

I heard that they are gonna be adding a lot more items to the Pro line, so Im excited for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yea, these should be interesting. someone started a thread already, making me a bit interested.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f165/studio-fini...skin+corrector_


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

clear tops suck ass.  I just looked at my clear topped quads and they are naaasssttttaayyy.  All scratched up and dirty.  This is not good.  This is not good at all.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I heard that they are gonna be adding a lot more items to the Pro line, so Im excited for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG OMG OMG!!!  i can't wait!  hopefully we'll hear something at update!  any leaks as to what else they're coming out with?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

One more reason to start depotting finally


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 27, 2008)

To be honest although this change doesn't majorly bother me. I do agree with posters that say the clear top palettes look dirty and ugly quickly, because it's true. I think the dark lid palettes are very sophisticated and tidy.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_OMG OMG OMG!!! i can't wait! hopefully we'll hear something at update! any leaks as to what else they're coming out with?_

 
I am not 100% sure on what items will be added, but I know that there will be more Pro eyeshadow colors, and well now the correctors, but I was told that there will be a large Pro extention. If a hear anythng from my manager Ill let you know!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I am not 100% sure on what items will be added, but I know that there will be more Pro eyeshadow colors, and well now the correctors, but I was told that there will be a large Pro extention. If a hear anythng from my manager Ill let you know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
please do!  even tho i can't wear pro products at the counter, i still buy alot of pro stuff.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anybody know if the clear 15 pan palette lids are still happening?


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 5, 2008)

You know what I need - a 2 blush palette.  I know you can hack together a blush and eyeshadow palette, but I want a nice small one.  *sigh*


----------



## Kelly78 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't like the clear top idea for many reasons:

They won't match
They crack/scratch much easier
They'll get so dirty/show dirt easily
They're not "sleek" looking
It seems much cheaper looking to me

I'll probably stock up too.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 6, 2008)

MAC might do something totally different then the current quad design only for 15 palettes

Though I honestly can't think of anything .-.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm seriously NOT diggin it!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought several twelve-well palettes from FACE atelier Cosmetics with a 30% off coupon and love them. They ship from Canada and there was no tax and free shipping. 

In comparison, they are just as sturdy as MAC's 15 pan palette and does not get dirty, crack or isn't attractive. In fact, to me, they are sturdier and closes quite securely and feel more compact. I love mine and have been using them for 6 or more months. It is wonderful to just pick them up and immediately see what's inside instead of having to either label them or open them up to see what's inside if they're not labeled on the outside. And I hate labeling things! Sure makes things quicker and more organized.

MAC has got to step up its game to beat these!


----------



## dreamiez (Nov 6, 2008)

so the clear top palettes are actually happening?

I think i would prefer the current one though!


----------



## slick (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd totally use clear-top palettes!  Im too lazy to put a label on my palettes too, so Im always opening the wrong one....And I only have 3 of them to deal with but its still a pain!  lol.  

In terms of 'sleekness', I think it would be cool if MAC used a smokey 'tinted' lid instead of clear....so that you could still tell what the colors were but the tint would still make it look badass. ;-)

I also wanna see a COMBO Blush and Eyeshadow Palette!  Cmon MAC!  2 blushes and 6 shadows or something?  I would *die*!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not against the clear top 15 pan because I know so many people who use quads specifically because they have a clear top.  However, if MAC discontinues the black 15 pan I will throw a girly tantrum.  (&then stock up because I can't be mad at MAC for too long.)

I do highly doubt they would discontinue the black ones though.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread was started 4 months ago, 
None of the MA's have heard or mentioned anything about new palettes,
I am doubting that new palettes are on the way.


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I totally forgot, I went in to pick up a few things last Friday and a MAC MA told me that they were going to be releasing new empty palettes that were for fifteen shadows, only that they were going to have clear tops like the four pan palette! I'm totally stoked for this!_

 



*I like the regular 15 pan palettes.  The clear tops on the 4 pan palettes  scratch too easily*


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe they won't use the same plastic they use for the quads?? IDK if I'll like them or not, I think we may be pleasantly surprised.  Most people hate change, but MAC certainly doesn't wanna disappoint us!!

I like the idea of a smoky clear lid like mentioned above.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 7, 2008)

i wouldnt like the clear top ones. thankfully they dont have them in yet.

Richie, i have to add, i love your videos! they are superly amazing, and your soo cute. Love them!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Nov 12, 2008)

That'd be a great idea! I personally decorate my MAC palattes. I like them, keeps me from grabbing the wrong one. But, I would love to have some clear top ones!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Maybe they won't use the same plastic they use for the quads?? IDK if I'll like them or not, I think we may be pleasantly surprised.  Most people hate change, but MAC certainly doesn't wanna disappoint us!!

I like the idea of a smoky clear lid like mentioned above._


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't really care for the idea of clear tops.  It might be better to instantly see what colours are in a palette (if you are a pro and working in a fast environment), but really, how many palettes are you carrying?  3-5?  It isn't that hard to just open them up.  

Plus, I see plastic lids getting scratched up and looking awful.  Then the shadow will get into those scratches and make it look even worse.  

No thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do like the idea of small palettes and combo palettes (lip and eye, with maybe an empty spot for lips).


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 14, 2008)

i'm assuming this isn't happening because there isn't any ToD on the pro website but the idea of clear tops = shit.  

i've bought one empty 4 pan in my life and the clear lid broke off after a few months.  on top of that, even one of my black 15 pan lids broke off recently as well, but it lasted way longer than the clear so now i have it taped on (tacky, i know).  so to me, clear lids are doomed to break off after some time.  screw that idea.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexxiii* 

 
_I know how you feel! I was dying to depot my newest eyeshadows but I haven't been able to get a new palette yet...

It's killing me that I have temporarily keep them in a CD case... So... ugly... xD_

 
LMAOOOOOO I feel your pain.

I have a few that aren't in my pallets and I can't bare to do a CD case shtick [again], so I just leave the pans in their own space in my train case.


----------



## cmonster (Nov 15, 2008)

I rather like the sleek 15 palette design T__T  The quad can have a clear top but it they make the big palette clear its going to look so tacky


----------



## richienickel (Sep 15, 2014)

5 years after I posted this the clear top palettes finally came out.


----------

